# Customiser la barre du haut !



## Kinesam (28 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir !
J'ai cherché et pas trouvé....comment est ce que vous changer la barre du haut? Genre la couleur, la pomme, etc...
Parce que j'ai vu pas mal de vos desktop et il y a des trucs super et je sais pas si on peut faire tout cela avec CandyBar ou GeekTool ou si il faut un autre logiciel :hein:

Merci !


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Il y a pourtant un bon paquet de topics sur le sujet... Fais une recherche "Themepark" sur le forum de custo, tu trouveras la réponse à ta question.


----------



## Kinesam (28 Mars 2010)

J'ai essayé...mais la fonction recherche ne fonctionne pas si bien !
Et quand il y a des topics intéressant, ils font des cinquantaines de pages donc c'est pas drole à lire 

Si quelqu'un me répond on clos le sujet et le prochain qui chercheras "changer pomme" ou "customiser barre haut" tomberas sur ce sujet 

Someone?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h48 ----------

C'est bon jai trouvé Theme Park !
Me reste plus qu'à apprendre à m'en servir ^^

Merci !


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Themepark est un peu coton à utiliser, alors si tu es feignant (ça arrive ), tu peux aller faire un tour sur macthemes ou deviantArt, il y a déjà quelques thèmes ici et là.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

MaxThemes en a sorti un joli :love:.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> MaxThemes en a sorti un joli :love:.



Tu parles de celui-là?






Effectivement il est plutôt sympathique :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

En effet .


----------



## Djangonico (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Concernant la barre de menus, je me pose une question et mes recherches sont restées infructueuses, alors j'en appelle à vos compétences. Sur mon Imac il y a plusieurs utilisateurs, et je peux choisir dans la barre de menus de faire apparaître soit le nom de l'utilisateur actuel soit une icône, mais celle-ci est systématiquement un haut de silhouette noire quel que soit l'utilisateur. Y-a-t-il un moyen de personnaliser cette icône ? D'autant qu'on le peut sur l'écran d'accueil des sessions...
Merci de votre aide,
Bons chocolats


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Va voir dans /Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Menu Extras/ .


----------



## Djangonico (5 Avril 2010)

Hum hum
J'y suis allé, j'ai vu plein de .menus, qui s'activent en cliquant dessus (d'ailleurs comment enlever l'icône eject et vpn installées depuis ?) mais que dois-je faire? Substituer à user.menu une icône avec ce nom là?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Il faut faire un clic droit sur le menu et afficher le contenu du paquet.


----------



## Djangonico (5 Avril 2010)

C'est la quête du Graal, ou de l'Oeuf de Pâques !!!!!
Clic droit= nouvelle fenêtre avec contents puis d'autres fichiers .plist et dossiers dont resources qui me mène  vers userspref.tiff: j'ai bon, c'est celui-là que je dois changer??? C'est le seul qui ressemble à une image, mais image que je n'ai jamais vue !
A non, il y a aussi un UserSwitcher.pdf qui lui correspond à la silhouette du menu. Est-ce lui? dois-je le remplacer par un pdf?
Merci de l'initiation


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Oui c'est le .pdf que tu dois changer .


----------



## Djangonico (5 Avril 2010)

Ça marche, ou presque: je dois trouver un pdf de la même taille environ, car là j'ai un bout seulement de mon image d'origine, mais j'ai le principe.
Merci à toi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

De rien .


----------

